
Show HN: Idea for distributed alternative to TrueCaller - captn3m0
https://github.com/captn3m0/ideas/blob/master/yellow-pages.md
======
wingerlang
> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
> HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

I suppose an "idea" would fall under this rule?

------
captn3m0
I'm not really an expert on the 'distributed' part, and there are several
caveats (It is not caller ID), but I would love feedback on whether this looks
like a sound approach to the problem.

